# Những Điểm Đến Thu Hút Giới Trẻ Muốn Chinh Phục Nhất



## diachianuong (20 Tháng sáu 2016)

Giới trẻ hiện nay không thiếu những điểm đến thú vị để có những trải nghiệm mới và hay để dành sau này. Tuy nhiên, để có được những trải nghiệm thực thụ thì phải vượt qua được những thử thách lớn hơn. Cùng mình điểm qua những điểm đến thách thức giới trẻ tại Việt Nam nhé!

*Chạm tay tới đỉnh Fanxipan*

Chinh phục đỉnh Phan Xi Păng trở thành một mong ước cháy bỏng cho tất cả những ai yêu thích phưu lưu, mạo hiểm. Và đây chính là một trong những điểm đến thách thức giới trẻ tại Việt Nam mà không chỉ trong mà các bạn trẻ ngoài nước cũng khao khát được trải nghiệm.





Được mệnh danh là Nóc nhà Đông Dương, đỉnh Fanxipan ở độ cao 3143m so với mặt nước biển giống như một cột mốc cần trải qua trong đời. Những khó khăn trên đường đi, những bài học sinh tồn và đặc biệt là cảm xúc vỡ òa khi chạm tay tới chop bu hình tam giác ở độ cao 3143m sẽ là cảm giác khó có thể phai nhòa trong tâm trí.

*Đi xe máy tới Đông Bắc*

Cảnh đẹp của vùng núi Đông Bắc Việt Nam mang tới cảm xúc khó cưỡng lại. Mỗi mùa trong năm nơi đây lại có một vẻ đẹp riêng. Khi mùa thu tới, hãy tận hưởng cảm giác rong ruổi trên xe máy qua từng khúc cua, từng con đèo, hít hà mùi gió, ngắm tận mắt cảnh núi rừng trùng điệp mà cảm nhận cái nắng bám lấy da thịt. Hãy làm bạn với chiếc xe máy, và trải nghiệm những cảm giác tuyệt vời ấy.




Không chỉ thế, với vẻ đẹp tuyệt mỹ của những thửa ruộng bậc thang đã làm cho bất kì ai đặt chân đến đây cũng thích thú và ấn tượng. Và nơi đây được báo Anh đặt sánh ngang cùng với các địa danh nổi tiếng như The Wave, Azirona - một vùng sa thạch uốn lượn hình sóng độc đáo; cánh đồng muối Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia; Con sông Caño Cristales nổi tiếng của Colombia với dòng nước màu đỏ do một loại tảo biển tạo nên hay Đồi Sô cô la, Philippines cùng với Thung lũng Quebrada de Humahuaca của Argentina vốn là di sản thế giới đã được UNESCO công nhận.

*Đạp xe khám phá Hội An*

Nét cổ kính, thâm trầm của phố cổ cùng diện tích không quá rộng là tiêu chí để Hội An trở thành thành phố nên khám phá bằng xe đạp. Nghe có vẻ cũng khá bình thường nhưng nếu bạn đã quen đi xe máy, thì đạp xe ở Hội An sẽ hoàn toàn khác. Bạn sẽ khám phá được hết ngõ ngách của Hội An với chính sức lực của bản thân tuy có hơi mệt nhưng chẳng sao cả, bạn có thể ghé vào gánh chè ven đường nghỉ ngơi và thưởng thức ly chè mát lành, ngọt lịm.




Hội An cổ kính đẹp lung linh tới từng góc nhỏ. Hãy để chiếc xe đạp nhẹ nhàng dắt bạn qua từng con phố ở Hội An, khám phá cuộc sống bình dị của người dân, những cửa hàng nhỏ xinh hay những góc phố rợp hoa giấy. Bạn cũng có thể cùng chiếc xe đạp của mình thức dậy vào sáng sớm và tới đón bình minh ở biển An Bàng chỉ cách Hội An 3km, băng qua những cánh đồng lúa xanh rì, gió thổi mát và nắng thì nhẹ nhàng đáng yêu.

*Tự chèo thuyền Kayak trên Vịnh Hạ Long*

Vịnh Hạ Long, 1 trong 7 kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới. Có lẽ cách tốt nhất để trải nghiệm vẻ đẹp thế giới ấy chính là chèo thuyền kayak quanh vịnh. Thuyền luồn qua những hang nhỏ, chạm tay tới từng nhũ đá, đưa bạn từng bước khám phá tác phẩm diệu kỳ của tạo hóa này. Hãy đừng ngần ngại dừng lại giữa vịnh, ngả lưng ngắm bầu trời xanh, cảm nhận sóng biển dập dềnh và mùi nước biển mặn mòi bên mũi.




Thật không khó để nhận ra rằng chèo thuyền Kayak trên Vịnh Hạ Long là một trong những điểm đến thách thức giới trẻ tại Việt Nam bởi chúng ta sẽ tự chèo cả con thuyền. Bạn đã từng chứng kiến những mọi người chèo thuyền chạy vòng vòng mà không đến đích chưa? Đừng lo lắng bởi đó sẽ là điều trải nghiệm thực sự nếu như bạn là người đam mê và mong muốn chiến thắng những thách thức.




Bên trên chỉ là một vài trong số những điểm đến thách thức giới trẻ tại Việt Nam, nhưng bạn đã từng trải nghiệm một trong số đó? Tuổi trẻ trôi qua rất nhanh nếu như chúng ta không dám chinh phục những thách thức. Cùng Diachianuong.vn lên kế hoạch ngay cho chính bản thân mình nhé!

Nguồn: Diachianuong.vn​


----------

